# Service eng required.



## Love coffee (Apr 3, 2016)

I am on the verge of booking in my 2group contempo for a full strip down service with the dealer, whilst I have had good service from them in the past the logistics are a bit of a pain in the butt.

would you be able to recommend an engineer local to Lincoln who could give my machine the full works?

Thanks

bob


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

just throwing this in where is Steven Heaton based then ? His blogs on diagnostics he has performed seem very

impressive (I have no relation) .. but they do not reveal his location ?


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

When you say full works do you mean front end service /yearly maintenence or full strip and rebuild (workshop job). If a service someone should be available to do onsite

J


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

jpaul__ said:


> just throwing this in where is Steven Heaton based then ? His blogs on diagnostics he has performed seem very
> 
> impressive (I have no relation) .. but they do not reveal his location ?


Hi jpaul.

As I understand it Steve has another job and an ebay shop for parts, the blog is a hobby of his I think and relates to his interest and passing on his experience based around what he does with his own espresso machine(s) only rather than him being and espresso machine engineer.

He is based in Leamington Spa I think.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Give Lincoln & York a phonecall: They are private label roasters in Brigg, who will have contacts with espresso engineers in your area.


----------

